# Leafgro vs. topsoil vs. 50/50 mix



## BOP

Just got off the phone...never knew topsoil was so expensive.  Almost 300.00 delivered for 4 yards.  She did off a less expensive option, which is something called Leafgro.  Any thoughts?


----------



## nutz

BOP said:


> Just got off the phone...never knew topsoil was so expensive.  Almost 300.00 delivered for 4 yards.  She did off a less expensive option, which is something called Leafgro.  Any thoughts?



Topsoil is averaging $22.00/ yard + delivery. Most of it is being "made" by adding sand and compost (leafgro) to red clay. Looks nice and pretty coming off the pile, but one good soaking and it'll shrink up. Leafgro is about $15.00/yard + delivery and is composted leaves and grass clippings. Good to add to dirt, but not good to fill/level then plant by itself. Composted manure is a better, IMO, conditioner and can be had for free usually but you load and haul.


http://www.leafgro.com/


----------



## czygvtwkr

nutz said:


> Composted manure is a better, IMO, conditioner and can be had for free usually but you load and haul.
> 
> http://www.leafgro.com/



I will poop in anyones yard for free FYI.


----------



## StadEMS3

I bought a bucket load of Orgro ($40) from Meadows Farms in Leaonardtowm and I ended up with 7 foot tall cherry tomato plants!


----------



## nutz

czygvtwkr said:


> I will poop in anyones yard for free FYI.



 It has to be composted, not fresh.


----------



## nutz

StadEMS3 said:


> I bought a bucket load of Orgro ($40) from Meadows Farms in Leaonardtowm and I ended up with 7 foot tall cherry tomato plants!



dehydrated human manure. Yep, that's good stuff too. Oh and then there's Orga plus (?) for lawns- dehydrated chicken manure which has a really high nitrogen content.


----------



## ferdberfel

So where is a good place to get truckloads of topsoil/compost?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

ferdberfel said:


> So where is a good place to get truckloads of topsoil/compost?



Hatchers supply

https://plus.google.com/10306907758...hl=en#103069077580993972481/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------



## RPMDAD

Chris0nllyn said:


> Hatchers supply
> 
> https://plus.google.com/10306907758...hl=en#103069077580993972481/about?gl=us&hl=en



Chris, not sure where you live, i live in Huntingtown and have picked up pickup truck fulls of mulch and topsoil from Hatchers, do you know if they deliver? I am sure they would have a minimum like 3 - 4 yards.


----------



## JustStoppingBy

ferdberfel said:


> So where is a good place to get truckloads of topsoil/compost?



Wherever the church on Town Creek Drive got theirs. That was some good looking dirt! 

If anyone knows, will you post it please?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

RPMDAD said:


> Chris, not sure where you live, i live in Huntingtown and have picked up pickup truck fulls of mulch and topsoil from Hatchers, do you know if they deliver? I am sure they would have a minimum like 3 - 4 yards.



I've always done the same and got a yard dumped in the bed of my truck.

I have seen dump trucks with their sign on it, so I assume they do deliver, but like you said...probably with a minimum.


----------

